# I Am God



## un_x (Feb 23, 2013)

I am God, and you may call me Progress.  Love me, serve me.
I am everything you live for, everything that sustains you.
Bow down and worship me, give your soul to me.  I give you
technology as your new religion.  Believe in it.  It is your
water, your bread, your breath.  Without it, you shall die.

You may also call me Banker.  For in that aspect of my Trinity,
I also print your money, so that you may sacrifice yourself
for it, and give offerings to technology.  For with my gift
of fiat currency, I give you the power to plunder endlessly
the entire earth and every thing upon it.

You may also call me Endless Growth and Prosperity, because
there can be no end to endless growth and plunder to pay the
unpayable unprinted interest of all my loans, for at such time,
there will be nothing left to eat except yourselves.

Call me a Cannibal if you like, because that's what I am.
Enjoy the plunder while it lasts, for you have no choice.
When I die, you all die.

Truth, or fiction?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 23, 2013)

No religious discussions here. Forum rule 6.


----------

